# Another poll about racial preferences



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

Someone else created a race poll, so I'll make one too. Votes are private, so you can be honest and not feel guilty. Some people just have different tastes, it's not necessarily racist to prefer one skin color over another, though it can be if it's due to preconceived prejudiced stereotypes (e.g. all black women are obnoxious, or all "Asian" men are nerds, when there are clearly many from each group who aren't). I think this is an important question to ask because these are the two groups that have the most trouble in the straight dating world.


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

I'd date a black girl, but I can't say they're my preference. If she was cool and we got along then I'd have no problem with it.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

Depends. Some black girls are really attractive to me and others aren't, physically anyway. I don't care about racial stereotypes unless somebody actually fits into them.


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

:con ... Sorry I honestly don't get the point of these type's of threads , either it feels to make others insecure about there race or you're feeling it you're self and need re insurance ... Either way to me it does not matter what color they are , as long as we are happy. :roll


----------



## confidencelost (Sep 3, 2010)

Why do you make the distinction only between black women, Asian men and everyone else? Seems odd. Surely if you're going to make a poll like this it should be anyone of a different race to your own? Oddness.

Oh, and for me it doesn't matter. I voted, "_I'm a MAN and maybe, if she was really special"_ though because I'd only date anyone if they were _really special_, race doesn't matter.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

confidencelost said:


> Why do you make the distinction only between black women, Asian men and everyone else? Seems odd. Surely if you're going to make a poll like this it should be anyone of a different race to your own? Oddness.
> 
> Oh, and for me it doesn't matter. I voted, "_I'm a MAN and maybe, if she was really special"_ though because I'd only date anyone if they were _really special_, race doesn't matter.


I'm guessing he chose those two because you don't see them dating outside their race?


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Failing to see the point of this thread as well.


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

With apologies, some threads seem only capable of causing hard feelings, and this is one.


----------



## confidencelost (Sep 3, 2010)

MindOverMood said:


> I'm guessing he chose those two because you don't see them dating outside their race?


You don't? I dunno, I've seen plenty of couples where the woman is black and the man isn't or where the man is Asian and with a woman that isn't.


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

Why is it specifically Black women for men (I'm assuming white?) and Asian men for women (I'm assuming white again)? :con Where is the difficulty in dating? I don't understand. also, wouldn't who ever you fall in love with, be special. IOW, how are they special otherwise?

Anyway, my thoughts...Love is colour blind.


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

vicente said:


> Someone else created a race poll, so I'll make one too. Votes are private, so you can be honest and not feel guilty. Some people just have different tastes, it's not necessarily racist to prefer one skin color over another, though it can be if it's due to preconceived prejudiced stereotypes (e.g. all black women are obnoxious, or all "Asian" men are nerds, when there are clearly many from each group who aren't). *I think this is an important question to ask because* *these are the* *two groups that have the most trouble in the straight dating world*.


so you believe in those stereotypes?

do you think skin color preference is important when dating?


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

need2bnormal said:


> :con ... Sorry I honestly don't get the point of these type's of threads , either it feels to make others insecure about there race or you're feeling it you're self and need re insurance ... Either way to me it does not matter what color they are , as long as we are happy. :roll


2b for mod!


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

This might have been questioned before but why choose Asians and Blacks? What if the man was Black, then there would be a natural inclination towards a Black woman... if the woman was Asian, then again, there'd be a natural inclination... who is this poll targeted towards?


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

D11 said:


> Why is it specifically Black women for men (I'm assuming white?) and Asian men for women (I'm assuming white again)? :con


Exactly my sentiment. It makes no sense to assign black women to men and Asian men to women. You should generalize it to simply members of another race. I understand some people prefer to date only their own race and fewer are discriminatory. Yes, we know there are people in the population with those stances. But to make this a poll on SAS is just going to stir up unnecessary controversy. People already feel bad about themselves, and now you add such a sensitive subject as race into the mix? Appalling.


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)




----------



## shynesshellasucks (May 10, 2008)

laura024 said:


> Exactly my sentiment. It makes no sense to assign black women to men and Asian men to women. You should generalize it to simply members of another race. I understand some people prefer to date only their own race and fewer are discriminatory. Yes, we know there are people in the population with those stances. But to make this a poll on SAS is just going to stir up unnecessary controversy. People already feel bad about themselves, and now you add such a sensitive subject as race into the mix? Appalling.


agreed

OP, I think SAS isn't a good forum to discuss ethnic topics such as this one. If you really want more insight on these kind of topics you should try visiting other forums.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Take it easy. Not everyone who asks about a controversial subject is intending to stir **** up. And after about 5 people have quoted something in agreement, I'd say he gets the point.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Did I say the OP intended it? No. But whether it was intentional or not, it will likely lead to a controversy. It's a forum; I was giving my input. That's all. End of.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

So I guess we should never dare bring up something that could lead to a controversy?

And "People already feel bad about themselves, and now you add such a sensitive subject as race into the mix? Appalling" is quite a harsh comment to make to someone who you agree may not have even intended to cause ****.


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

yes for black women


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

layitontheline said:


> So I guess we should never dare bring up something that could lead to a controversy?
> 
> And "People already feel bad about themselves, and now you add such a sensitive subject as race into the mix? Appalling" is quite a harsh comment to make to someone who you agree may not have even intended to cause ****.


Absolutely, but this is not your average forum. Some people developed SA in part because of sensitivity about their race. Asking people which race they prefer, especially in the way the OP did with blacks and Asians, is only a detriment.

I was calling the act of it appalling. I apologize if it sounded like I was disparaging her.


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

I'm an asian male and I'm interested in these results. To all those offended, why is it offending, and who is it offending?


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

^Hmmm, well are the 'I am a Man, I am a Woman' white? How can you tell? 
I think the poll is poorly worded and assuming the only people voting are white. I could be wrong but that's how I read it.
BTW, I didn't vote.


----------



## shynesshellasucks (May 10, 2008)

layitontheline said:


> So I guess we should never dare bring up something that could lead to a controversy?


Yes, but discussing about topics such as race preferences can bring out different kind of issues and is something that some posters might not be receptive to. Wars between different posters might happen because of it so I don't think that's suitable for SAS. There are different forums that might be more open to discussing race preferences.


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

D11 said:


> ^Hmmm, well are the 'I am a Man, I am a Woman' white? How can you tell?
> I think the poll is poorly worded and assuming the only people voting are white. I could be wrong but that's how I read it.
> BTW, I didn't vote.


Why didn't you quote me directly :cry Is it because I'm an asian male?


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

steelmyhead said:


> Why didn't you quote me directly :cry Is it because I'm an asian male?


I used ^ to respond to your post instead of quoting, lol. Sorry.


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

LALoner said:


> 2b for mod!


:roll That was really sweet .


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

This thread is fine. It's better that we talk about things rather than sweep them under the carpet.

I am asian myself, although not the kind of asian you're thinking of.

And yes, I'd date a black woman.


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

Live Laugh Love said:


> This might have been questioned before but why choose Asians and Blacks?





vicente said:


> I think this is an important question to ask because these are the two groups that have the most trouble in the straight dating world.


...


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

I dont discriminate. I appreciate.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

White guy only interested in white women.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

steelmyhead said:


> To all those offended, why is it offending, and who is it offending?


The P.C. brigade.

"OMGZ you're not allowed to discuss race lolol we should accept all races but you can't discuss it!!!111eleven"


----------



## Cyrus (Oct 25, 2009)

Sure. I naturally go for white women though but maybe that's just a culture thing that goes for most people in all races. But if a black woman came along who I got with then It's all good in the hood.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I'm white and I'm more attracted to people of other races. White women are beautiful too. Women are beautiful.


----------



## amene (Mar 28, 2010)

I'm kinda sick of theses race polls..like who cares. Not all asian, black people etc look the same..so how can we generalize all of them to be one. I really wish race did not matter. Most people are mixed anyway..Can we move the **** on already...

I go for who ever and don't look at them because of the race or whatever but the way they carry themselves. That's what everyone should care about.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

UltraShy said:


> White guy only interested in white women.


Same here. I generally prefer white girls, though i went on dates with different races and wish it would have worked out with a few of them. I had this huge crush on an indian(india) woman. She was just the greatest woman. But she preferred her own race...

Anyway, some people are just cool no matter what color of skin they have. I could tell you stories about crazy white girls too. There's good and rotten in every color


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

Oh for the people in the UK, by "Asian" I am using the American definition, which means "Oriental" in British English.


> Exactly my sentiment. It makes no sense to assign black women to men and Asian men to women. You should generalize it to simply members of another race





D11 said:


> Why is it specifically Black women for men (I'm assuming white?) and Asian men for women (I'm assuming white again)? :con Where is the difficulty in dating? I don't understand. also, wouldn't who ever you fall in love with, be special. IOW, how are they special otherwise?
> 
> Anyway, my thoughts...Love is colour blind.


I am not assuming that the people responding are White.

Some people here are not understanding the difference between what society is and what it should be. When I claim that people in general find Black men and "Asian" women more sexually attractive than other groups, that does not mean that I PERSONALLY think those groups are better, I am only pointing out a fact.


----------



## suddenstorm (Feb 2, 2011)

vicente said:


> Oh for the people in the UK, by "Asian" I am using the American definition, which means "Oriental" in British English.
> 
> I am not assuming that the people responding are White.
> 
> Some people here are not understanding the difference between what society is and what it should be. *When I claim that people in general find Black men and "Asian" women more sexually attractive than other groups, that does not mean that I PERSONALLY think those groups are better, I am only pointing out a fact*.


Okay, but thats not a fact. Thats how YOU intepret things. 
To state that is too bold. It almost sounds as if you are basing things on stereotypes/inaccurate media images:no. I really didn't wanna get into this because these race polls are ridiculous and these silly race arguments never get anywhere.

I think you need some outside validation because it seems you might feel insecure. I honestly think you should work on your insecurities first and not worry about this so much.

Only singling out two groups of people is pretty cringeworthy.


----------



## Kon (Oct 21, 2010)

I went out with a Jamaican girl for a few years and I also briefly went out with an Asian girl and an Indian girl. I never really cared about stuff like that but a lot people around me did. I just care is they turn me on and have a half decent personality. Worshipping the ground I walk on would be an added bonus.


----------



## Cosmic (Feb 7, 2011)

Wait a second. WAIT A SECOND. 
...

WHY did the OP put the word Asian in quotation marks!? DOES NOT MAKE SENSE.


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

Kon said:


> I went out with a Jamaican girl for a few years and I also briefly went out with an Asian girl and an Indian girl. I never really cared about stuff like that but a lot people around me did. I just care is they turn me on and have a half decent personality. Worshipping the ground I walk on would be an added bonus.


lol at the last point. 
And yeah, I have no issues dating a black woman.


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

vicente said:


> I am not assuming that the people responding are White.
> 
> Some people here are not understanding the difference between what society is and what it should be. When I claim that people in general find Black men and "Asian" women more sexually attractive than other groups, that does not mean that I PERSONALLY think those groups are better,


But you haven't got Black men and Asian women in your poll and the poll doesn't stipulate what category the voter is in unless they post indicating their race. :con



vicente said:


> *I am only pointing out a fact.*


More head scratching I'm afraid :con :stu


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

suddenstorm said:


> It almost sounds as if you are basing things on stereotypes/inaccurate media images


Next thing is people are going to be calling me sexist for pointing out that women make only 70% of what men make for doing the same job. 

Look at statistics for what percentage of Black-White interracial marriages are between Black men and White women. If there was no racism, it would be 50%. But the actual number is much higher. Look at statistics for what percentage of "Asian"-White interracial marriages are between "Asian" women and White men. Again if there was no racism, it would be 50%. But the actual number is much higher.



D11 said:


> But you haven't got Black men and Asian women in your poll and the poll doesn't stipulate what category the voter is in unless they post indicating their race. :con


If you want a poll about Black men and "Asian" women, then you can make it. The question is posed to all straight people. Black men and "Asian" men are free to answer whether they would date Black women, and Black women and "Asian" women are free to answer whether they would date "Asian" men.



Cosmic said:


> Wait a second. WAIT A SECOND.
> ...
> 
> WHY did the OP put the word Asian in quotation marks!? DOES NOT MAKE SENSE.


I put Asian in quotation marks because I am not comfortable using that term to describe a race.

Which of the following statements are considered racist?

"Europeans are not nice"

"Africans are not nice"

"Asians are not nice"

Answer? Only the third one because there's a difference between Europeans (= people from Europe) and White people, and a difference between Africans (= people from Africa) and Black people. But there's no difference in English between people from Asia and people who are of the same race as John Cho and Lucy Liu, neither of which are from Asia.

Jackie Chan is both Asian and of "Asian" race. A White dude born in Asia would be Asian but not of "Asian" race. An American with similar facial features and skin tone to Jackie Chan would not be Asian, but he would be of "Asian" race.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

I've known a lot of intimidatingly attractive Asian men. Of course I would go out with them if they asked or showed any interest in me at all.


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

vicente said:


> Look at statistics for what percentage of Black-White interracial marriages are between Black men and White women. If there was no racism, it would be 50%. But the actual number is much higher. Look at statistics for what percentage of "Asian"-White interracial marriages are between "Asian" women and White men. Again if there was no racism, it would be 50%. But the actual number is much higher.


Let me get this straight, so anyone who has selected 'no' is a racist? And every couple whether Black, Asian or white are in fact racist because at least 50% of them should have married someone outside their race? Outlandish thinking there. That is not racism.



vicente said:


> If you want a poll about Black men and "Asian" women, *then you can make it.* The question is posed to all straight people. Black men and "Asian" men are free to answer whether they would date Black women, and Black women and "Asian" women are free to answer whether they would date "Asian" men.


No thanks. I think this poll is what it is. :no


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

D11 said:


> Let me get this straight, so anyone who has selected 'no' is a racist?


No, you don't have to be racist to prefer a particular race. Some people have preferences for blond hair which is most common among White people. But however, if one prefers to only date white people because they think only White people can have the same culture, personality, and values that they look for, then that is racist.



> And every couple whether Black, Asian or white are in fact racist because at least 50% of them should have married someone outside their race? Outlandish thinking there. That is not racism. :no


 I never said that, or anything even suggesting that. I'm wondering what your explanation is for more Black men marrying White women than Black women marrying White men?


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

vicente said:


> No, you don't have to be racist to prefer a particular race. Some people have preferences for blond hair which is most common among White people.* But however, if one prefers to only date white people because they think only White people can have the same culture, personality, and values that they look for, then that is racist.*


Does this also apply to a Black or Asian person? While we're at it, how about a Muslim man only dating Muslim women, same for Jewish, Catholic, so forth? Let's go into a little further, how about a Black man married to white woman, but he hates Asians. By your calculations, he is not a racist because his wife is white. Can use any scenario here, your logic is seriously flawed.



> I never said that, or anything even suggesting that. I'm wondering what your explanation is for more Black men marrying White women than Black women marrying White men?


Give me your explanation because you are the one making the claim, not me.


----------



## suddenstorm (Feb 2, 2011)

I'm still not sure how that validates your claim that asian men and black women have trouble dating. You are also assuming that ALL black women and asian men SEEK out IR relationships. I also know of black women that do not seek out IR relationships.


Preference is fine. But the way you went about this thread was very untasteful. The wording is also very questionable.

I really think you should stop while you are ahead. I'm not really going to debate this any further. Its really a waste of time.


----------



## Kustamogen (Dec 19, 2010)

black women just dont do it for daddy!


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

D11 said:


> Does this also apply to a Black or Asian person?


Yes of course.



> Give me your explanation because you are the one making the claim, not me.


The stereotype of Black women being loud and angry makes men with prejudices not even consider dating a Black woman, despite lots of Black women who are not loud and angry. On the other hand, Black men have the stereotype of having lots of self-confidence and courage, and that makes women look at them even before they find out whether he really does have self-confidence and courage.

For "Asian" men, many women pre-emptively reject them without meeting them because of the stereotype of them being passive nerds who are all foreigners who can't speak English. For "Asian" women, many men pursue them without even getting to know them (the famous "Asian fetish" or "yellow fever") because of the stereotype of them being obedient and exotic.



suddenstorm said:


> I really think you should stop while you are ahead. I'm not really going to debate this any further. Its really a waste of time.


Stop what? I didn't even know we were debating.


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

lol um,weird poll options you got there. :um
but i don't have a problem dating blacks, whites,Asians, whatever.

*on to the next thread*


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

_"I'm a MAN and yes, I would date a Black woman if I liked her."_
^^^
That's me!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Futures said:


>


*BEEP BEEP BEEP BEEP BEEP BEEP BEEP BEEP*
only vowels left....for $1,250, what is the puzzle?

****Thread Lock Warning****


----------

